# Sep 3 2014 F33 European Delivery



## snelldogg (Mar 20, 2007)

ap007 said:


> Driving may be I can manage in Germany...I'm more worried about the safety of the car/parking etc...
> 
> But...with more and more people sharing their experiences...it is tempting...


It's safe and your car will be fine. Not seeing a bit of Europe is lunacy. Relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks.

Any idea on how long will it take to drive from Welt to MUC Airport

I see that Welt opens @ 8 AM. Im planning to park the car there overnight and to take it to the airport from there.


----------



## RDL53 (Jun 5, 2013)

ap007 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Any idea on how long will it take to drive from Welt to MUC Airport
> 
> I see that Welt opens @ 8 AM. Im planning to park the car there overnight and to take it to the airport from there.


30 minutes if traffic isn't bad.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

sno_duc said:


> Germans are unbelievably careful around other people's cars. You do not see parking lot dings, ever.


I wouldn't go quite that far. I watched this get get out of this space in Munich. It wasn't the prettiest thing, but it made it. There was definitely a fair amount of parking by 'feel' including someone doing it with my car the first night I was there. Thankfully they just bent the plate that was mounted back then. I always parked in a garage after that and haven't had any more problems. I just take the same care that I would parking here.

That said, absolutely don't miss the opportunity to do some driving and seeing stuff while you are there!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Where else are you going to get a chance to drive here? (me on my 2nd ED up near Berchtesgaden)


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

If I want to drive for a day or two near Munich, any recommendations?


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Alpine Strasse from Fussen to Berchtesgaden.
Spend a night or two at Gasthaus Kugelmuhle.
http://www.gasthaus-kugelmuehle.de/index_engl.php
Drive to Red Bull Hanger 7 for lunch.
http://www.hangar-7.com/en/


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

ap007 said:


> If I want to drive for a day or two near Munich, any recommendations?


Slo or Faaast?

For a slow ride: Romantic Road to Fussen (Castle photo op w/ car)

For an exhilarating drive like the car should be driven: Autobahn A92. The Dingolfing plant is on that strech so if you don't do the Munich fac. tour a good excuse to drive up there.


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the options


I like it fast 

So the AutoBahn option...how many hours should I set aside?


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

ap007 said:


> Thanks for the options
> 
> *I like it fast*
> 
> So the AutoBahn option...how many hours should I set aside?


Keep in mind, the engine isn't the only thing that requires a break in.
Tires also need a few heat cycles and a little wear to develop maximum grip.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=66
Also the brake fiction material (disk pads) and clutch disc(es) require a little wear before they develop maximum grip.

Have fun but be safe.


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Any feedback on Hotel Vitalis..

http://www.hotels.com/hotel/details.html?hotelId=177174&tab=description


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Always the best place for feedback -

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...tel_Vitalis-Munich_Upper_Bavaria_Bavaria.html


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

Americans who are good drivers used to avoiding the bad American drivers should have few problems. People drive a bit faster and tighter and there is less line of sight on the narrow streets with buildings closing in.

Beware of the usual traps, such as a yellow blinking traffic light "meaning stop" whereas in the US a yellow blinking light means you have right of way and should go slower, and a red blinking light means "stop". I put it in quotes because in both cases what it really means is signs are now in effect, not the traffic light, but a lot of Americans just blast through the yellow lights.

Parking can be touchy, especially very tight parallel parking. But payed parking garages are cheap compared to the US and safer. Make sure you have a credit card with a chip on it to pay for them. That is especially important next to Germany such as in the Netherlands and in Denmark.


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

blinking yellow - STOP..

Good to know


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Parking @ Welt.

I understand that we cannot park the car in Welt overnight and seems like several folks did it unofficially  Good to know. Im planning to park it there overnight.

What is the latest time we can take the car in and the earliest we can get the car out?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Tour in English is @ 1145am weekdays. They suggest checking in by 1130am to claim tickets. Tour length is about 2 hours is what I was told. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

ap007 said:


> Parking @ Welt.
> 
> I understand that we cannot park the car in Welt overnight and seems like several folks did it unofficially  Good to know. Im planning to park it there overnight.
> 
> ...


If my experience last August still holds true, you can definitely park your new vehicle overnight at the BMW Welt underground parking garage and there isn't anything "unofficial" about it. The entrance is located on the north side of the facility off Lerchenauer Strasse.

Simply ask for a couple parking tickets when you check-in at the customer lounge. Access to the parking garage is based on building opening hours, which are:

Monday - Saturday: 7.30 am - 12 midnight
Sunday: 9.00 am - 12 midnight
Note that there are no "in-out" privileges. The parking ticket will be captured upon exit, and as such cannot be reused.


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Great..im planning to drive around the day of ED and park the car at the Welt overnight and pick it up around 7:30 am the following morning.

The timing works perfectly.

Thanks.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

ap007 said:


> Great..im planning to drive around the day of ED and park the car at the Welt overnight and pick it up around 7:30 am the following morning.
> 
> The timing works perfectly.
> 
> Thanks.


:thumbup:
Wishing you a pleasant trip and a great European Delivery experience!


----------



## ap007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks.

Excitement is already building up..

Waiting for the papers from Greg to sign.


----------

